# Gary Fong Lightsphere AKA Fong Dong AKA The Tupperware



## Robin Usagani (Dec 9, 2010)

What do you think of it? Real deal or just a gimmick? I recently went to a charity event and this photographer (probono) used it. I dont know why he chose to use the Fong Dong and use direct flash on people as oppose to bouncing it off the ceiling or wall. I dont put diffuser on my flash when I bounce the flash because I want to make sure all my lights are bounced and keep direct light to minimum. The only time I use diffuser is if I have nothing to bounce the light to (outdoor). I saw the pictures and they werent good (but mostly due to his skill, not the Dong). What is your take on it? Do you use it?  Did you ever buy it?  You got suckered in?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't own it, but it certainly does have it's uses.  When you are shooting indoors and/or you have plenty of surfaces around for the light to bounce off of, then it can be great.  When the light is bouncing, it's certainly better than straight on-camera flash, and with something like this, you get multiple angles of bounce, which can be good but maybe boring sometimes.

The biggest practical advantage to this thing, IMO, is that because it's bouncing the light all around, you don't have to worry about much when you switch from horizontal to vertical orientation.  With many other flash accessories, you do have to change things when turning the camera, some of them make for terrible results when you turn them.

What I don't like about the LS, is that so many photographers think that it softens the light dramatically, and use it in situation where it doesn't help....outdoors for example.  Sure, it will make a nice difference if you are two feet from your subject, but from 6 feet away, I don't think there would be much difference between it and direct flash, except that your flash has to fire with two or three times a much power because the light is going all over an only the forward direction is actually needed.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 9, 2010)

It's worth it just for the name value alone....just like the old Wang personal computers were. When you meet a hot, young thing in a club or bar, ask her if she'd like to come back to your place, to see your photo portfolio, and to maybe check out your dong....your Gary Fong dong that is...

It works every time (at least around last call).


----------



## MohaimenK (Dec 9, 2010)

Good points Mike! I like mine but it got to me because of the size. I can't fit it in the bag w/ my other stuff inside. It becomes another thing to carry around because of that. I got a sto-fen instead and it's more compact and much easier to carry around.

Using one doesn't make u look unprofessional. It also becomes people's styles. If they want to bounce it from walls or diffuse the light through LS


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 9, 2010)

Interesting Mike. So you think its good to use lightsphere and bounce it off? I always take out my diffuser when i bounce (unless I am in a hurry).  I feel the diffuser will give shiney forehead on my subject.



Big Mike said:


> I don't own it, but it certainly does have it's uses. When you are shooting indoors and/or you have plenty of surfaces around for the light to bounce off of, then it can be great. When the light is bouncing, it's certainly better than straight on-camera flash, and with something like this, you get multiple angles of bounce, which can be good but maybe boring sometimes.
> 
> The biggest practical advantage to this thing, IMO, is that because it's bouncing the light all around, you don't have to worry about much when you switch from horizontal to vertical orientation. With many other flash accessories, you do have to change things when turning the camera, some of them make for terrible results when you turn them.
> 
> What I don't like about the LS, is that so many photographers think that it softens the light dramatically, and use it in situation where it doesn't help....outdoors for example. Sure, it will make a nice difference if you are two feet from your subject, but from 6 feet away, I don't think there would be much difference between it and direct flash, except that your flash has to fire with two or three times a much power because the light is going all over an only the forward direction is actually needed.


 
I got to give it to the guy. He must made millions selling these tupperwares. 
Hello.. Im Long Doc Dong.. nice to meet you.



Derrel said:


> It's worth it just for the name value alone....just like the old Wang personal computers were. When you meet a hot, young thing in a club or bar, ask her if she'd like to come back to your place, to see your photo portfolio, and to maybe check out your dong....your Gary Fong dong that is...
> 
> It works every time (at least around last call).


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 9, 2010)

BTW, the photographer didnt bounce it with the Dong.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 9, 2010)

> BTW, the photographer didnt bounce it with the Dong.


How to you mean?  Unless he was outdoors, with nothing around, then he was probably bouncing the light off of something.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 9, 2010)

I meant, he pointed the dong to the subject. Yes it will bounce light everywhere but most of the lights are pointed directly to the subject.


----------



## MohaimenK (Dec 9, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> > BTW, the photographer didnt bounce it with the Dong.
> 
> 
> How to you mean?  Unless he was outdoors, with nothing around, then he was probably bouncing the light off of something.



Mike, doesn't the light bounce of the top if you use the silver cap and then throws the light from the side?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 9, 2010)

Ooh! Raggin' on another bad photographer!

Nice!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 9, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Ooh! Raggin' on another bad photographer!
> 
> Nice!


 
Ok.. i get it I'm not that good.  But I know when somebody is good or bad.  How come everytime I think you and I are good Bitter, you come and cheap shot me?


----------



## pgriz (Dec 9, 2010)

I use it for indoor flash shots, relatively close up (5-12 ft).  It's somewhat better than pure bounce flash off the ceiling in that the light on faces is somewhat more even.  However, it scatters a lot of light, so even with a good flash (I'm using the 580EX), you've got to be close.  It acts a a straight diffuser when you point the dome at your subject, and it works like an augmented bounce flash when directed at the ceiling.  You really have to experiment with it to get a sense of when it makes sense to use it, and when other methods are better.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 9, 2010)

Why can't you just ask the question about the diffuser, and leave the judgement of another photographer out of it.



> I saw the pictures and they werent good (but mostly due to his skill, not the Dong).


 
Says you, on a beginner forum. It is to laugh.


----------



## MohaimenK (Dec 9, 2010)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Why can't you just ask the question about the diffuser, and leave the judgement of another photographer out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, they really were terrible. I saw them too. SL just post the link to the photos man. That guy was using his kit lens with random shutter speed and had blurry pictures, hand movements and all sorts of stuff. SL at least knows the basic, that guy didn't know jack ****. Sorry to say. He's probably just getting started though.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 9, 2010)

If the photo turned out good, I wouldnt be asking the question would I?  



Bitter Jeweler said:


> Why can't you just ask the question about the diffuser, and leave the judgement of another photographer out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 9, 2010)

PGRIZ, care to show me examples of the close up with LS?



pgriz said:


> I use it for indoor flash shots, relatively close up (5-12 ft). It's somewhat better than pure bounce flash off the ceiling in that the light on faces is somewhat more even. However, it scatters a lot of light, so even with a good flash (I'm using the 580EX), you've got to be close. It acts a a straight diffuser when you point the dome at your subject, and it works like an augmented bounce flash when directed at the ceiling. You really have to experiment with it to get a sense of when it makes sense to use it, and when other methods are better.


----------



## pgriz (Dec 9, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> PGRIZ, care to show me examples of the close up with LS?


 
Most of the time I've been shooting family get-togethers, but I'll see what I can find that isn't too intrusive on private gatherings...


----------



## oldmacman (Dec 9, 2010)

I have one. I like to use it and have had good results with it. It's just a tool in the bag though, like out bits of kit you might have. I don't know why people get derided for using one. Is it because it makes a task easy in some situations? I have gotten to the point where I don't want to mention when it has been used in an image. As MohaimenK points out though, my biggest beef is the amount of room it takes up.


----------



## pgriz (Dec 9, 2010)

Here are two:











If you check the highlights in the eyes, you'll see a dome of light (the bounce from the ceiling), and a bright central source (the light from the dome shooting forward).  Without it, and depending on the person and the position of their head, their brows shadow their eyes and create a "sunken eye" look which is not very appealing.  With most family shots, you get one or two tries at it, so the Fong gives me a better chance of getting a more pleasing light on the faces.


----------



## Light Artisan (Dec 9, 2010)

I have the collapsable one and find it works very well, versatile also.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 9, 2010)

pgriz, that looks pretty good.  So you did exactly what he did.  It was just his settings that were wacky.


----------



## MohaimenK (Dec 9, 2010)

DUDE! These were all taken with the FONG DONG!


----------



## Dominantly (Dec 9, 2010)

9,500 results in .10 seconds

Product Review - Gary Fong's Flash Diffuser

GaryFong Lightsphere II Review

Gary Fong Lightsphere sample photos: Pentax SLR Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


There are reviews that include photo comparisons. Seems more logical then just asking a question here and getting random comments from people with random experience with it.
No offense to the posters of course.


----------



## NikonNewbie (Dec 10, 2010)

The girl who told me to try shooting in shutter...had a fong...and she showed me the difference in the pics she was taking at the birthday party.
It did in fact take away alot of glare from the marble fire place, the table tops, the pictures on the walls etc...the ceilings in the house were very high so she just used the fong, she said she uses it alot at weddings as well, she collapsed her fong and it fit nice in her pak.


----------

